# Jorn Deere 5425 starting issue



## tshands (Mar 23, 2017)

With limited knowledge and no JD dealer locally, I have managed to fix a few issues using this forum. When I turn the key on my JD 5425 , the instrument panel lights up as usual but upon turning the key to engage the starter, I hear one or two loud clicks that seem to eminate from the fuse box inside the cab, and the instrument panel goes dark. Upon returning the key to the neutral position, all instrument lights come back on. Battery and all battery connections seem good. Any advice greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome tshands.

Sounds like you have a bad/loose connection somewhere.
That connection is making and holding contact as long as it only has to pass enough amps to light up the dash. The moment you turn the key to tray and start the engine, it overloads the loose connection and breaks it. That's probably the clicking you hear. When you return the key to neutral, once again the loose connection will pass enough amps to light the dash and the cycle repeats .....

HTH,
Mark


----------

